# medical faciities



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

Greetings I wanted to know if a person with a tenporary Resident Visa, can have
use of any local medical facilities under any plan?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Revchico said:


> Greetings I wanted to know if a person with a tenporary Resident Visa, can have
> use of any local medical facilities under any plan?


You can join the government heath insurance plan administered by the IMSS (Instituto Mexicano del Seguro Social) with yearly fees ranging from $1420 (for children up to 19 years of age) all the way up to $3,733 (for adults 60 years of age and older). You can also consult private doctors for check-ups and ailments - their fees are a lot less than what you're used to paying in the States.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

To follow what Isla mentioned about fees, a visit to a pharmacy doctor might be 20 to 30 pesos. My local private clinic charges 100 pesos for a visit to the GP on call during working hours on weekdays, and up to 200 pesos for after hours or weekends. Specialists are 500 pesos.

In addition, you have the option of buying a private health insurance plan for residents of Mexico from a Mexican insurer, like a Mexican family might buy. A plan like this might have a limited list of physicians or hospitals covered under the plan. But with prices like those I listed above, you only have to resort to insurance for high-cost services like hospitalization.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*Medical services*



Isla Verde said:


> You can join the government heath insurance plan administered by the IMSS (Instituto Mexicano del Seguro Social) with yearly fees ranging from $1420 (for children up to 19 years of age) all the way up to $3,733 (for adults 60 years of age and older). You can also consult private doctors for check-ups and ailments - their fees are a lot less than what you're used to paying in the States.


Isla Verde, thank you so much for the response. It has helped me in what direction to go. Also, I noticed Isla Verde, a city in Puerto Rico, has the same name. I am from P.R. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

maesonna said:


> To follow what Isla mentioned about fees, a visit to a pharmacy doctor might be 20 to 30 pesos. My local private clinic charges 100 pesos for a visit to the GP on call during working hours on weekdays, and up to 200 pesos for after hours or weekends. Specialists are 500 pesos.
> 
> In addition, you have the option of buying a private health insurance plan for residents of Mexico from a Mexican insurer, like a Mexican family might buy. A plan like this might have a limited list of physicians or hospitals covered under the plan. But with prices like those I listed above, you only have to resort to insurance for high-cost services like hospitalization.


Thank you for the additional info.I appreciate your response.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Revchico said:


> Isla Verde, thank you so much for the response. It has helped me in what direction to go. Also, I noticed Isla Verde, a city in Puerto Rico, has the same name. I am from P.R. Have a blessed day.


I've been to Puerto Rico a couple of times but didn't know that I share my nom-de-internet with a city in your homeland. I chose my moniker because my family name in Russian means "island". And green is my favorite color.


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

maesonna said:


> To follow what Isla mentioned about fees, a visit to a pharmacy doctor might be 20 to 30 pesos. My local private clinic charges 100 pesos for a visit to the GP on call during working hours on weekdays, and up to 200 pesos for after hours or weekends. Specialists are 500 pesos.
> 
> In addition, you have the option of buying a private health insurance plan for residents of Mexico from a Mexican insurer, like a Mexican family might buy. A plan like this might have a limited list of physicians or hospitals covered under the plan. But with prices like those I listed above, you only have to resort to insurance for high-cost services like hospitalization.


What is a pharmacy doctor?


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*Isla*



Isla Verde said:


> I've been to Puerto Rico a couple of times but didn't know that I share my nom-de-internet with a city in your homeland. I chose my moniker because my family name in Russian means "island". And green is my favorite color.


Greetings, thanks for responding. Yes, that is the translation in Spanish also. Have a great day.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Heather J said:


> What is a pharmacy doctor?


A doctor working out of a pharmacy – hired by the pharmacy.


----------

